# Pneumatic Precision



## Exo (May 5, 2017)

Hello, 
I am relatively new to pneumatic and linear motion systems. I have been researching pneumatic actuators for a arm-based exoskeleton; so accuracy is important to allow range of motion. I have read that pneumatic systems can be less accurate than more expensive systems like servos (which I do not have enough money for). Is there a way that I can increase the accuracy of the actuators to be suitable for use in an arm-mounted exoskeleton (via sensors or the like)...
Thanks in advance (All ideas are helpful as I am new to this technology),
Exo


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

That's a really broad question. There are a lot of ways to do what you're asking. I've included a link to one approach. It's pretty involved and probably expensive.
http://www2.emersonprocess.com/en-US/brands/topworx/IOMs/Documents/S-K103 R5.pdf

If you want to stop at a fixed location, that's a lot simpler, you can use a positive stop. If you want to have variable positions that's going to require a controller and other hardware / software.


----------

